# 1955 Schwinn Jaguar 3 speed-doesn't engage



## Siestabikes (Jun 30, 2019)

I just picked this up today. i dribbed some oil in the port and the hub will not engage forward regardless of gear or if i simple tug and activate the cable. what should i do next


----------



## Gordon (Jun 30, 2019)

It is probably stuck from being dried out. You can continue to add oil and try to slosh it around. Pull on the indexing chain and hope it frees up. If that doesn't work you will have to take it apart. If you do take it apart, just watch closely how things go together. They aren't too tough. Good luck.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 30, 2019)

One of the first three speeds I had, I put gear oil in it because it has gears inside, seemed logical. I found out the hard way that heavy oil makes the ratchet pawls stick instead of popping back up, broken pawl springs can also cause this problem.


----------



## Siestabikes (Jul 2, 2019)

Im making slow progress with the bike. I unlaced the front wheel to de-rust everything and it made a big differance and to add locknuts to the cones. I was surprised to learn the wheel size was 559 and not 571 and just happened to have a nice set of repro wide whites on hand. the bike has mismatched brake levers...one is chrome the other aluminum. what would be original to the bike? i need to unstuck the stem wedge and deal with the still-non-engaging hub


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Jul 2, 2019)

The aluminum brake lever is the correct one. The seat and fenders are also not correct. I would recommend overhauling the rear hub so you can, for one, figure out what is wrong (probably just needs a good cleaning and oiling), and also so you can inspect the bearings and re-grease them.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 2, 2019)

The sturmey most likely has broken or stuck parts inside.  Take it apart, clean it and then post pics of the worn parts and/or broken pawl spings which are most likely causing the problems you describe.   Parts are easy to find. Clean and grease the cable and housing along with the shifter as well for top performance once back together.  good luck.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 2, 2019)

Siestabikes said:


> Im making slow progress with the bike. I unlaced the front wheel to de-rust everything and it made a big differance and to add locknuts to the cones. I was surprised to learn the wheel size was 559 and not 571 and just happened to have a nice set of repro wide whites on hand. the bike has mismatched brake levers...one is chrome the other aluminum. what would be original to the bike? i need to unstuck the stem wedge and deal with the still-non-engaging hub



The 1st Jags were ballooners 26X 2.125 with a 559 bsd. The Mark IIs were middleweights


----------



## Siestabikes (Jul 3, 2019)

i loosened the left side of the hub a little and it now engages. it wasnt tight and actually spun well. how much lateral play if any is optimal? i tested the hub in the stand will the pull chain and it seems to have all 3 gears


----------



## Siestabikes (Jul 4, 2019)

It's finished. I took a few liberties...tires, seat....but it rides and tracks nice and straight. never have I spent so much time on a bike that wasnt going to be used a regular basis. The rear hub fought me when lacing up the spokes. It wanted to tilt during the third rounds of spokes but after a good shaking and settling it cooperated


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 5, 2019)

That's a beautiful bike!  Should be a regular rider in my opinion.

Did you end up opening up the hub and cleaning?  Should be done if it is going to be ridden at all to avoid damage.  The oil hole doesn't get oil where it needs to be.  Better off putting oil in the shifter chain hole to get some oil where the gears are if you are not going to take it apart.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 5, 2019)

Sweet bike,Thats a great find


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 5, 2019)

An odd bike. The chain guard is prob a 54 as issued for 54's heavyweight and S2 balloon rims. Fenders are off balance because they are china or braces are that not Schwinn, replaced with china. I've not seen this chain guard on a middle weight. But, possibility bike is  as issued leftover 54 parts or changed later.


----------



## Siestabikes (Jul 5, 2019)

I did squirt some oil in the chain hole as well. I greased the bearings on the left side and opened up the right just a little to see some small bearings and hit those with grease as well. Im mentally spent from working on it (easily 10 hours over a couple of days) so i will leave it alone for a while.  Thinking about a white SA twist grip shifter to add more white to the mix...was there a matching left grip as well?


----------



## Oilit (Jul 8, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> An odd bike. The chain guard is prob a 54 as issued for 54's heavyweight and S2 balloon rims. Fenders are off balance because they are china or braces are that not Schwinn, replaced with china. I've not seen this chain guard on a middle weight. But, possibility bike is  as issued leftover 54 parts or changed later.



Check this thread:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prototype-jaguar.70602/


----------



## Siestabikes (Jul 9, 2019)

my serial number is L944XX and the hub stamping is 10 54


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 10, 2019)

Siestabikes said:


> my serial number is L944XX and the hub stamping is 10 54



That's what I was thinking. , after reviewing *Oilit's *post and link to others, It's not a 55 and had to be a 1954 >>>>  08/07 to 08/08 ------- L85454 ------------------ L97650

http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB2_Serial.aspx#1954

And I wouldn't call them a Prototype, but 1st year production model. which should be in the area of mid summer 53 to end of summer 1954 'Back to school' sales/production.

With yours being this late in 54 it's likely of the last model like it made B/C they would also be producing the newer middle weight  55's at this time too.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> That's what I was thinking. , after reviewing *Oilit's *post and link to others, It's not a 55 and had to be a 1954 >>>>  08/07 to 08/08 ------- L85454 ------------------ L97650
> 
> http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB2_Serial.aspx#1954
> 
> ...




That balloon Jaguar was an early release in late 1953 for Christmas sales and the production ran till the end of the 1955 model year. Basically the Jag was a 54 and 55 model bike.
The OP's bike looks like it has the 1955 style seat post decal, pictures are not that great. So there is a possibility it was built for the 55 model year.


----------



## Siestabikes (Jul 22, 2019)

I put on the truss rods, higher bars, and took it for and hour long ride to a nearby beach.  Its a nice rice but i gotta work on the seat and front fender noise


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 22, 2019)

The correct rear fender for these Schwinns, middle weight and balloon, have braces that attach to a specific hole in the rear drop out - not over the axle. The front fender should have a duckbill on the back end. This is a picture from the 1955 catalog.  Rear fenders have been attached as shown for many years prior to 54/55. The correct braces are shorter and the hole is too small to fit over an axle.  

The arc of your fenders does not match the arc of your tire/wheel.  I fought the same issues with some aftermarket fenders that a PO installed on one of my ballooners.


----------



## mrg (Aug 8, 2019)

This is edited version from that old 53 prototype Jaguar thread about 1st run " prototype " , test run or pre-production.                                    ( I first bought a 53 cantilever frame and  thought someone had welded a hand brake hoop over the og fender bracket but a local old Schwinn shop told me it was a 53 prototype jaguar sent to dealers to test the market ( I later bought 2 complete ones ) then I went to Ann arbor swap and Jerry Peters house, then I met some old Schwinn factory workers at a Schwinn event that told me in 53 the boss said lets make a HD S2 3spd. and test the market, they only made frames in big batches so they pulled some Phantom frames out of stock and welded a hoop brace for the hand brake over the og fender mount. I don't remember if they told me how many (if they knew), they sent them out to certain dealers see the responce and when they got good reviews and were making frames again they made jag specific ones with just the hoop fender/brake mt. also they told me that the first ones had aluminum hub SA 3 spds. rarer Laubdell seat)                                                                                                                                                                                                               And they used Panther fenders, all front had a L bracket ( riveted to the fender ) to mount to brake, prototype with the duel rear brackets used standard Panther fender and the production without standard bracket had to add riveted L bracket. Oh ya that blue is really cool!


----------



## Siestabikes (Nov 12, 2019)

I gave it a decent polish and now the paint has a mild shine to it. though its for sale, im not advertising anymore as its a great riding bike and planning a group vintage ride this summer and need bikes for those without. i wouldn't mind finding correct fenders, brake lever and rear rack to round out it appearance


----------

